# I love how Doordash gives so many options for why you decline except....



## Seekay (Sep 6, 2018)

For "order doesn't pay enough."


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I always pick 'distance is too far'.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I assume order is too small is the one for pay isn't enough so that is the one I always pick.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Seekay said:


> For "order doesn't pay enough."


Try Order is too small, maybe they'll figure it out.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I pick it is small and not worth taking because I only like huge that is worth taking!


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I always choose "other". Let them figure it out.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I pick it is small and not worth taking because I only like huge that is worth taking!


I suggest you email DD support and tell them to ONLY send you the offers where the secret payout is involved. I'm sure you will only get the cherries after emailing support!


----------



## Loch Ness Driver (Mar 23, 2021)

After I realized that these reasons make absolutely no difference, I stopped caring which reason I chose and randomly pressed whatever my thumb land on in the screen.

Always wished I could decline a delivery as easy as with Uber. Never got around to setting up a screen macro to do the declining for me


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Loch Ness Driver said:


> After I realized that these reasons make absolutely no difference, I stopped caring which reason I chose and randomly pressed whatever my thumb land on in the screen.
> 
> Always wished I could decline a delivery as easy as with Uber. Never got around to setting up a screen macro to do the declining for me


I 100% of the time pick distance is too far like @Uberdriver2710 . All these apps are run by AI and they are constantly trying to "learn" you. Just another way I prevent them from doing that.


----------



## Loch Ness Driver (Mar 23, 2021)

I used to think DD might try to learn based on inputs so I was careful what I chose, but soon found and decided DD is way too incompetent to even do the most trivial of things like city list sorting, schedule block overlapping by 1 minute, schedule block modification prior to start, and a huge long list of other things, that they certainly haven't implemented any machine learning, at least not any behavior I could detect.

I've just chosen a random one since and have had zero noticeable effect


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Loch Ness Driver said:


> I used to think DD might try to learn based on inputs so I was careful what I chose, but soon found and decided DD is way too incompetent to even do the most trivial of things like city list sorting, schedule block overlapping by 1 minute, schedule block modification prior to start, and a huge long list of other things, that they certainly haven't implemented any machine learning, at least not any behavior I could detect.
> 
> I've just chosen a random one since and have had zero noticeable effect


Custom for you
¤ Ugly and my Mother dresses me funny


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I 100% of the time pick distance is too far like @Uberdriver2710 . All these apps are run by AI and they are constantly trying to "learn" you. Just another way I prevent them from doing that.


I'm not sure those reasons actually affect anything. I seem to hit "I don't want to go to this restaurant" routinely for certain places, but still get pings from them.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

M62 said:


> I'm not sure those reasons actually affect anything. I seem to hit "I don't want to go to this restaurant" routinely for certain places, but still get pings from them.


100% agree they don’t actually do anything useful for drivers. Just like when I say “distance too far” and it’s 1 mile away! 😆. You can say “I don’t want to go to this restaurant” on every KFC order and it will still offer you more KFC offers! While it does nothing for _drivers_, what the answers do is provide _them_ with driver behavior data. I try not to participate. Whatever reason you choose just choose the same each time so you don’t give them useful behavioral data. It’s well documented they all hire Industrial Psychologists to work with programmers to continue to learn how to manipulate driver behavior to their benefit.


----------



## Loch Ness Driver (Mar 23, 2021)

Overthinking the F out of it.

And this is coming from someone who routinely over thinks shit.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

So here is the deal.
Take yesterday for example. My acceptance rate got down to 15% because of Jewel, but mostly Walmart.
This was one of, but not neccessarily the worst. A 5 stopper, 27 miles, $8.01.
For them to continue to put out offers like this, somebody, or somebodies is/are accepting them.
If the stupid turd drivers that accept them stopped accepting them, sooner or later, there would be no need for a reason "Because the payout sucks"
because they would stop offering them.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> So here is the deal.
> Take yesterday for example. My acceptance rate got down to 15% because of Jewel, but mostly Walmart.
> This was one of, but not neccessarily the worst. A 5 stopper, 27 miles, $8.01.
> For them to continue to put out offers like this, somebody, or somebodies is/are accepting them.
> ...


Saturday while I was at the gas station a guy is pumping gas and had "DoorDash" stickers all over his car.  He had a large amount of Walmart Bags on the ground as he appeared to be cleaning his back seat (maybe something spilled) . He finishes pumping gas and pulls off forgetting all the Walmart bags on the ground! . I yelled to him to stop but he just drove off! Wonder how long before he realized he left the bags there. It was in a not so nice part of the city so I wouldn't be surprised is some of the neighbors went "shopping". 5 ⭐'s for him.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Saturday while I was at the gas station a guy is pumping gas and had "DoorDash" stickers all over his car.  He had a large amount of Walmart Bags on the ground as he appeared to be cleaning his back seat (maybe something spilled) . He finishes pumping gas and pulls off forgetting all the Walmart bags on the ground! . I yelled to him to stop but he just drove off! Wonder how long before he realized he left the bags there. It was in a not so nice part of the city so I wouldn't be surprised is some of the neighbors went "shopping". 5 ⭐'s for him.


Obviously a Top Dasher!!!


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Seekay said:


> For "order doesn't pay enough."


I would always select "Order is too small". Nor like it would make a difference, though. GrubHub's equivalent option is "Total value is too low". UberEats just has one that says "I don't want to do this delivery."


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I 100% of the time pick distance is too far like @Uberdriver2710 . All these apps are run by AI and they are constantly trying to "learn" you. Just another way I prevent them from doing that.


That is why I always choose other, with no explanation.

Most of my unicorn hidden tips are pretty far from my base, so I never choose too far.

By the way, I have seen posts on other forums where drivers choose I don't wanna go to that store and they keep getting hundreds of Wal-Mart offers during a week.

Guessing the AI is overriding your preferences for its own objectives.


----------

